# my crapy dnd :)



## kolikeos (Jul 18, 2004)

my character kolikeos (NE human sor6), bradoc (CG dwarf clr6), emiliya (CN elf rng6) and aler (CN elf rug6) are a group of adventurers (as you most likely geuss). we went on a search for some druid to ask him about some ruins down south. along the way we enconterd an elf brb with a sqiky voice. aler stole some potion from him. later on after we finishd with the druid he and a friend of his attackd us because we stole his potion. they kickd our @$$ bandegd us so we won't die and took all our money (some 5k gp) but left us the potion. after some time a (homosexual) ranger named forkin came by and heald us up and joind the group. after the long way south to the ruins we wanted to explor i murdord forkin and took all his stuff. he came back as a gohst and tryd to kill me every now and then. one day we dicided its time to track down this brb elf and have our revenge on him. i bought a scroll of teleport and a scroll of scry for this. a day later whan we buying supplise at the market in the big city the forkin gohst appeard to kill me. i set off some fireballs and killed lots of innecents. some high lvl guys got hit too. aler was cought by the gaurds. seeing the we're screwd i used the scroll of teleport to teleport the three of us to a nearby town. the teleport has gone wrong and we ended up in a city far far away. the residents of this city wore ----ing ---holes! after i got a new teleport scroll i dicided to fireball the town hall just befor teleporting out. bradoc (good cleric) did not like this one bit. he and emilya dicided to take the long tripe through the desert back.

sucky ain't it? and yes, i know my spelling sucks. :\


----------

